# .058 vs .063



## barronvonhelmut (Jul 16, 2008)

I would just like to know the advantages and disadvantages of the two gauges. I am running a 365 with a 20" bar and a 3120 with a 37" bar .404.


----------



## Burvol (Jul 16, 2008)

barronvonhelmut said:


> I would just like to know the advantages and disadvantages of the two gauges. I am running a 365 with a 20" bar and a 3120 with a 37" bar .404.



And I would like a cup of coffee that is perfect with a nice a pastry.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 16, 2008)

some say the bigger the gauge the less powerful your saw will run...

IMO it's all about how sharp your chains are

and the guage thing with Stihl is based on your region...

and as for Husky, well, I don't know a thing about them


----------



## Fuzly (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it has more to do with the personal preference of the person setting the saw up or where you live than performance, at least with the 20" bar. What sizes does the place you buy chain from have regularly in stock?

It's only .005 inch. Relax, have a beer, more important stuff to worry about.


----------



## abohac (Jul 16, 2008)

barronvonhelmut said:


> I would just like to know the advantages and disadvantages of the two gauges. I am running a 365 with a 20" bar and a 3120 with a 37" bar .404.



I don't think there is any advantage or disadvantage. I know where I live (Michigan) my saws (Jonsered and Husqvarna) come with .058. My buddies Stihl came with.063. Two different dealers. It causes a pain in my rear because I seem to be the one who makes chains up so I have to have a couple of different rolls of chain but I really don't think one is better than the other. However, knowing how this forum works, I'm sure some guy is going to tell me why one is better than the other (chevy/ford type of thing)


----------



## abohac (Jul 16, 2008)

Burvol said:


> And I would like a cup of coffee that is perfect with a nice a pastry.



And you want a French maid to deliver it to you in the woods probably also (wouldn't that be cool?)


----------



## HolmenTree (Jul 17, 2008)

.063 runs more true in the kerf. All replaceable sprocket tips are .063. I had the opportunity once to see a .050 chain cut full speed with a high speed camera at slow motion. The .050 chain wobbled like crazy in the .063 tip and progressed to vibrate on the underside of the bar. [.063 has less stress on the chains chasis and cuts more efficently.]

Willard.


----------



## Fuzly (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't think of the tips.

I suppose it's the same with rim sprockets, they have to take .063 too, so it may take some of the "slop" out of the system by using the larger gauge.


----------



## 046 (Jul 17, 2008)

chain gauge refers to thickness of tab that runs in chainsaw bar channel. someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't think there's much functional difference from .058 to .063. 

some claim thinner gauge allows running thicker later after bar wears. my preference is use a bar closer as bar wears, then draw file flat. 

.063 bars seems to be more common than .058 

what ever you chose .... try to standardize on one gauge for all your similar length bars. especially when going bulk chain. 

if you run a .050 chain in a bar tip designed for .063.... of course it's going to wobble. 



HolmenTree said:


> .063 runs more true in the kerf. All replaceable sprocket tips are .063. I had the opportunity once to see a .050 chain cut full speed with a high speed camera at slow motion. The .050 chain wobbled like crazy in the .063 tip and progressed to vibrate on the underside of the bar. [.063 has less stress on the chains chasis and cuts more efficently.]
> 
> Willard.



my favorite is .050x 3/8 square, but bars that size typically only available to 32in. vs lots of 32+ in bars run .063 x 3/8


----------

